
Triplebyte (YC S15) raises $3M - kwi
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/28/triplebyte-3m/
======
NhanH
As someone who went through the process of Triplebyte (which ended up not
working out because of my visa situation), I have nothing but good to say
about them. The interview questions were great: straight on point and no
trickery that tries to measure some "ability to ask questions and clarify
requirement". The interviewer didn't get bored half way of the interview (and
actually do try to understand what you're doing). The process was quick, Harj
was very responsive in answering questions and resolving any issue.

Technical-wise, I like the idea of having multiple questions of different
types to choose from: I live half way in Lisp land so recursion isn't a
problem to me. But I don't do much concurrency except actor model so a lot of
programmers will do better than me in writing thread-safe code etc. I think it
also helps that they do enough interviews to pick out good problems: it's
generic enough to be solved by (reasonable) general knowledge of programming.
Too often I've seen interviewer in companies forgetting that algorithm is much
like puzzle: you look like genius if you've seen it before, and an idiot if
you haven't.

Rationally speaking, as a recruiting firm their incentives align with the
candidate. But Triplebyte seems to optimize their automate/basic filter and
process enough to deal and treat every candidate with reasonable effort from
their part. Normally, it gets really annoying real quick when you realize that
the interviewer is looking for any excuse to cross you off the list -- which
unfortunately happens way too often.

I hope they will be able to scale it up. If I ever be able to get back to the
US, I can imagine using them from both sides of the funnel.

------
yurisagalov
I have to say that as an employer TripleByte's quality of candidates and the
way they interacted with us has been absolutely amazing.

Many recruiters try to throw candidates at us to see what sticks so we end up
rejecting a lot of candidates, but I think with TripleByte we proceeded with
on-site's in almost 100% of the cases.

~~~
larrys
It would be nice if YC had a site (similar to triplebyte) searchable and
sortable highlighting their startups, what they do and so on. For example I
didn't know about your company until I read your profile. I would probably
take a closer look if I knew you were a YC company.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Inside YC.

------
strathmeyer
I have never been shattered like I was by my triplebyte interview. Twenty
years of programming and they can tell I'm not a programmer in twenty minutes.

